# Cardiology - coding ECG with stress test



## sunnyn25 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi can u please answer me is 93000 is bundled in 93015 . And what are the criteria to follow while coding 93000 with 93015.                                                                                                      Thank you


----------



## dbartlett (Jan 9, 2013)

sunnyn25 said:


> Hi can u please answer me is 93000 is bundled in 93015 . And what are the criteria to follow while coding 93000 with 93015.                                                                                                      Thank you


A stress test is basically an ekg done while the heart is stressed, either by exercise or meds. So the ekg is an inherent part of a stress test. But if the ekg is done as a separate service from the stress test it would be appropriate to report it with 59 mod. An example might be that a patient presents to the cardiologist with shortness of breath and chest tightness, doc perfoms and ekg. Based on the results of the ekg, he then performs a stress test following the original ekg. The ekg should be reported with the mod. The purpose of the bundling is to prevent someone from billing both codes for the exact same (stress) test
Diane


----------



## amym (Jan 29, 2013)

Is it true that the EKG has to be abnormal for us to add -59 modifier?  Or, just as long as they are done separately, we can append the -59 modifier?


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Jan 30, 2013)

It is just as long as it is done at seperate sessions Amy.


----------

